# Hi from Tassie



## MuddyBottom (May 29, 2011)

Hi there -

After lurking on many threads I thought it was time to join in and say hi.

I grew up sailing on a 1930's S&S 32 around the waters of Tasmania, but gave it away in my 20's. 

20 years on its time to get back out there. Things have changed in sailing since the 1930's and the 1990's - so I'm here to brush up on carbon thing-a-me-jigs, kevlar what-it's and the latest trends in the layout and design of modern yachts.

Be prepared for many stupid questions over the coming months.

Cheers,
Rohan.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Tassie. I'm sure we can muster some really stupid answers, so ask away.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Rohan - welcome to Sailnet! 

If you live in Tassie and grew up on a 1930's S&S, why change??

Take my advice and stick to the Classics: it's far more rewarding to be sailing a Real Yacht... these carbon/kevlar thingies are just a passing fad!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> Hi Rohan - welcome to Sailnet!
> 
> If you live in Tassie and grew up on a 1930's S&S, why change??
> 
> Take my advice and stick to the Classics: it's far more rewarding to be sailing a Real Yacht... these carbon/kevlar thingies are just a passing fad!


absolutely ... everyone knows that timber is forever ... :laugher ah me, what a lot of rot ...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> absolutely ... everyone knows that timber is forever ... :laugher ah me, *what a lot of rot *...


Yep! There's nothing quite like the sweet scent of Everdure first thing in the 'mornin!!.. 

:laugher :laugher


----------



## MuddyBottom (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys - I'm glad I'm not the only person good at coming up with really stupid answers: I'm sure I'll fit right in. 

Cheers,
Rohan.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Hartley18 said:


> Hi Rohan - welcome to Sailnet!
> 
> ...... these carbon/kevlar thingies are just a passing fad!


Yes, you never know what are going to be tomorrow materials


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

MuddyBottom said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys - I'm glad I'm not the only person good at coming up with really stupid answers: I'm sure I'll fit right in.
> 
> Cheers,
> Rohan.


Supid answers come free of charge, its our speciality.

Where in Tassie by the way ? (You need to fill in your profile).

We've yet to cross the strait. Hoping to do so later this year or early next. Not sure if I can convince the Wombet (the Womboat's other crewmember) to do the west coast in its entirety but Port Davey and Mac Harbour definitely on the agenda.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> We've yet to cross the strait. Hoping to do so later this year or early next. Not sure if I can convince the Wombet (the Womboat's other crewmember) to do the west coast in its entirety but Port Davey and Mac Harbour definitely on the agenda.


..and Melbourne! Don't forget Melbourne!! 

We'll find a nice spot for you to hole up in close to the shops - though not so close that the Wombet might jump ship..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hartley18 said:


> ..and Melbourne! Don't forget Melbourne!!
> 
> We'll find a nice spot for you to hole up in close to the shops - though not so close that the Wombet might jump ship..


OK Cameron, settle.  Might be interesting to coast hop Victorian coast (not forgetting Melbourne of course !!) to South Australia, have a butchers at Gulfs St Vincent and Spencer plus Kangaroo Island. Could be a nice cruise though I don't know prevailing winds along Vic coast. Whether it would make sense to coastal along Vic coast east to west or come up from Tassie via King Island.

Maybe cross the strait , down to Recherche across to Port Davye and Macquarie Harbour then up and over to Kind thence to Kangaroo, do SA then back along coast via Melbourne to NSW. Have to check it out as to winds.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> OK Cameron, settle.  Might be interesting to coast hop Victorian coast (not forgetting Melbourne of course !!) to South Australia, have a butchers at Gulfs St Vincent and Spencer plus Kangaroo Island. Could be a nice cruise though I don't know prevailing winds along Vic coast. Whether it would make sense to coastal along Vic coast east to west or come up from Tassie via King Island.
> 
> Maybe cross the strait , down to Recherche across to Port Davye and Macquarie Harbour then up and over to Kind thence to Kangaroo, do SA then back along coast via Melbourne to NSW. Have to check it out as to winds.


That's all doable in the prevailing westerlies/south westerlies towards the end of spring. I'd have thought (without checking) that you might be best going straight south round the bottom, back up the west coast to SA and east along the Vic coastline. Depends what sort of weather you get down the bottom though and there is no shelter to speak of between SA and Melbourne..

Any ideas, Rohan?


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Ya Muddy, like the other stupid posters said welocme aboard.  

Hmm, Tassie.... somewhere south me thinks  

Ilenart


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Ilenart said:


> Hi Ya Muddy, like the other stupid posters said welocme aboard.
> 
> Hmm, Tassie.... somewhere south me thinks
> 
> Ilenart


from where you are sitting mate you might need to put a bit of east into that ..


----------

